
How To Know Your Side Project Is Ready To Be A Startup - jasonlbaptiste
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/39008/How-To-Know-Your-Side-Project-Is-Ready-To-Be-A-Startup.aspx
======
swecker
I like this article, but the title is deceiving. I read it expecting to find
project milestones that hint to it's readiness to take off. I think a more
appropriate title would be "How To Know You Are Ready To Make Your Side
Project A Startup" All in all thanks for your advice.

~~~
nhangen
Exactly - I was hoping for some analysis, perhaps nuts & bolts of when to know
it's time, rather than when it feels right.

------
noodle
how to know your side project is ready to be a startup:

    
    
      * you have employees
      * you have investors
    

edit: note that this is a tongue-in-cheek response to the article that implies
that you might somehow be considering something a "side project" when having
employees and investors to answer to.

~~~
krisrak
* you have customers using it

~~~
joelrunyon
*you make money

~~~
kmfrk
It's that a stealth start-up? :p

------
yakto
> Zuck started FB at one college with one photo, but I bet you he knew exactly
> what it could become one day.

I'd take that bet.

~~~
mlinsey
According to the Facebook Effect by David Kirkpatrick, for most of the first 6
months of Facebook, while the site was been growing at Harvard and during the
first summer in California, the Facebook crew still did think of Facebook as
just a project or maybe a fad, which is one of the reasons they spent so much
time on Wirehog, a short lived peer-to-peer file sharing program. However,
supposedly shortly after the first investment from Thiel that fall and with a
lot of pushing from Sean Parker, Zuckerberg and his crew did lay out the
entire multi-year plan for Facebook including photo albums, the news feed, the
platform, and Connect.

~~~
yakto
I win. :)

------
pedalpete
The content vs. title of the article makes me wonder if a side-project vs. the
start-up is more a matter of your mentality toward what you're doing and the
stage you're at than the project itself.

If you are thinking too small, it is up to you to figure out the bigger
opportunity. Doesn't the rest flow from there?

------
adii
What about just having a passion, a vision and a way to potentially monetize
that? Sometimes, as entrepreneurs, we need to go out on a limb.

~~~
jasonlbaptiste
Those are 3 of the most important :). Don't have to have all 8 or even a
majority of them. Sometimes 1 can be enough.

~~~
adii
Hehe, I'm only reading the article now. My comment was based on the other
comments here.

------
arroyo
Awesome article. This article is a must read for any person staring at the
entrepreneurship cliff and contemplating jumping into it.

